# Smallest possible TTL & HSS (Auto FP) flash for Nikon



## 2fotograferdk (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi there everyone,

I'm currently looking for the smallest possible flash with the least possible weight, to be able to hold in my left hand for fill-flash in the evening. But for fill-flash during daytime, I really need it to be HSS enabled. I've tried Meike 320 for Nikon, unfortunately it doesn't support HSS or in Nikon terms Auto FP.

Per today, I'm using my old trusty Nikon SB-700 coupled with Yongnuo 622N radio trigger and a little round softbox, clipped on. Gives a great light, but unfortunately too heavy for a whole days photography.

Also If I could find a two-battery flash, I could modify it to power my yongnuo flash trigger and therefore save even more weight.

Any ideas, anyone ?

Maciej @ 2fotografer.dk
See my website wedding photography


----------



## Designer (Jun 3, 2016)

What's wrong with a Nikon SB-400?  Probably too heavy with 4 AA batteries.


----------



## 2fotograferdk (Jun 3, 2016)

Designer said:


> What's wrong with a Nikon SB-400?  Probably too heavy with 4 AA batteries.


The SB-400 takes two AA batteries, but doesn't support HSS, unfortunately.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 3, 2016)

I've been down the same road looking for a more compact flash (sb500, 400, 300, R200, Yongnuo, etc) which included the HSS stuff.  I never found anything and still just use my SB-700.

The smaller flashes are more designed for the Coolpix cameras.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 3, 2016)

Get a Kettle Bell and start working those arm muscles.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 3, 2016)

The Nikon Companion: Understanding Nikon's Auto FP High-Speed Flash Sync Mode

The Auto FP high-speed sync modes are available only with certain external Speedlights, not with the built-in pop-up Speedlight. Currently, the five Nikon Speedlights that can be used with your Nikon in Auto FP high-speed sync modes are as follows:


SB-900
SB-800
SB-700
SB-600
SB-R200
===
I didn't realize the R200 was HSS .. I thought it wasn't.  But it's more of a specialty flash.


----------



## WayneF (Jun 27, 2016)

You do realize that HSS is a very special mode operating at around 20% power level?
Auto FP and HSS - What is it?

So small and HSS is not really a viable combination.   The large ones are quite small enough if HSS mode.

Example specs:   SB-700, not the largest, but far from the smallest.

Speedlight: Nikon SB-700, Guide Number for FX and 35mm is 28 (meters), ISO 100.

HSS: Nikon SB-700 Guide Number for FX and 35mm HSS is 12.8 (meters), ISO 100.

This is 28/12.8 ratio of either distance or f/stop
(HSS is a little less than half range of speedlight mode, more than 2 stops down).


So for example, at f/5:

Speedlight mode at f/5 is  28/5 = 5.6 meters maximum range.

HSS mode at f/5 is 12.8/5 = 2.5 meters maximum range.

But in bright daylight, speedlight mode would have to be about f/11 due to maximum sync speed, so in bright sun, this equalizes out. 

But in daylight,  flash is used for fill, normally operating at about -2 EV, which would double the range numbers above for both.   That's a plus, but a smaller flash would have less range.

The SB-R200 is a tiny flash, but it also has tiny power (designed for macro distances).
GN 10 (meters) speedlight
GN 2.8 (meters) HSS


----------

